# Playing with Kitless



## Fatdawg (May 15, 2014)

I've been playing around attempting a kit-less rollerball. I have a whole box of  attempts that just don't seem quite rite. So, here my first that I thought might be worthy of posting. Still need to do some tweaking here and there, but overall I think I almost got it. The body and cap are from a random blank out of the cabinet and the nib is Delrin. 

For those who have worked with Delrin before, what is the best way to remove the tooling marks and polish?  

C&C good or bad welcome.


----------



## Joe S. (May 15, 2014)

Looking good!


----------



## avbill (May 15, 2014)

not to use it;  use black alumilite.


----------



## Dalecamino (May 15, 2014)

It looks like you're making progress. Looks a little fat in proportion to the threaded tenon. The shape of the nose is good. As Bill says, don't waste your time with Delrin for that part. They are good for bushings, not much else. A nice black PR blank works well. Just my opinion.


----------



## eranox (May 15, 2014)

Fred, that looks great!  I'm hoping to see more soon.  I'll give kitless a try myself one of these days...not quite there, though.


----------



## Ligget (May 16, 2014)

Well done indeed, I love that blank colour!


----------



## BSea (May 16, 2014)

That's a great job. Kitless has a learning curve to it. I can't wait to see more.   I've never used delrin for pen parts,  so I don't know how it finishes.  But I think the best way to polish anything pen related is with the bealle buffing wheels on the lathe.  I used to hate doing aluminized because it was so much harder to polish than PR.  But since I got the buffing wheels,  it's so fast & simple.


----------



## Hendu3270 (May 16, 2014)

Use the delrin for small threaded holders for sections, cap and body. It's not a good material for pens.

You're making progress though. Keep it up.


----------



## Fatdawg (May 17, 2014)

Thank you all for your replies. I could of sworn that I saw a few post where Delrin was used for the nibs, but I may be mistaken. After some online searching it appears that it is next to impossible to polish delrin and that the machined finish is about the shiniest you'll get. I'm going to try using some different scrapers and see if its any better. If not I guess I'll pour some black PR. Again thanks.


----------



## Sataro (May 17, 2014)

Looks good. The color in that blank really stands out!


----------

